# Redirected agression towards the handler



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

We got our GSD when she was 10 weeks old. She was a land shark forever, but after a few months when our one neighbor who we have always had problems with found out we got her, she has been showing redirected aggression towards us at certain times when we take her out (only when they are home). She is a great dog and listens to our commands the majority of the time. Last night my husband confronted them about their kids playing in our yard (they vandalize our property and my husband is tired of it). Ever since, the redirected aggression incidents have gotten worse. At these times, she freezes and completely focuses on their house (never ever any other house). There can be kids playing everywhere, and nothing or no-one outside this particular neighbors house and she focuses at this house. Then she will turn around and bite us, and hard. No redirecting her what-so-ever. We end up having to drag her in on our arm and it doesn't stop until we drag her into the crate. We don't hurt her. There must be something she hears in their house and its bothering her. One night our other neighbors were fighting inside their house. Our dog was inside our house, in her crate. We were outside and did not hear it, but our dog must have because she was barking for an hour. She is always quiet when she is alone in the house. Then the police car pulled in the neighbors driveway and that's when we found out why she was barking. She heard it all. So, we truly believe she hears something in our bad neighbors house. I don't know if its intentional, but could be because they hate that we got her and all the sudden throw gum in our yard hoping she will eat it and die. I don't know how to stop her reaction because this is happening in our home. I cant stop what the neighbor is doing in their house and I cant remove her from the problem. This does not happen off the property. How do we help her deal with this?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

2 separate issues that need to be handled in 2 different ways. Dog needs training and the neighbor dynamic needs a social solution.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder if the kids have teased her, done something.....

Situation like this, I wouldn't leave her outside alone _at all_. Has thought been given to a privacy fence to block view?

Agree with Packen, training is required. I would locate an experienced trainer for in-home private classes to deal with the specific issues you describe.


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

She is never outside alone. Always on leash. We are putting a privacy fence up this summer. We are just worried that the neighbor might throw a piece of meat with antifreeze over the fence. I can see it happening, so we are going to also install several security cameras, but still will not leave her out unattended in case. This morning we woke up to find a ton of ripped up cotton all over the front and side lawn on their side of our house. My dog did nothing to these people except bark a few times.


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

There is nothing to view a lot of times. They are in the house and she fixates on it. I think she hears something she dies not like in the house. Either their mouths or my husband tthinks the woman is blowing a dog whistle or rattling a can of pennies. Everyone says its unlikely including me, but im noticing the body language right before she strikes. There truly is something over there thats bothering her. I know for sure now because it got worse after my husband confronted them. They want to get us back. I have pored thousands of dollars In training so far. Finally found the one I think is right for her. Getting her into a reactive dog class. If we dont alter her behavior soon, she will shred us. She just seen a dog she hates (on lead) down the street and I tried to keep her focused on me and a ball she loves. She spotted the dog and froze. I made the mistake of trying to very lightly tug her towards the house. She turned around and bit me harder than ever. She wouldnt let go. I ended up grabbing her collar and taking her inside and in her kennel. She was wound up all night. Any deeper of a cut and I would have needed stitches. I read somewhere that when they show fear, do not try to move them or redirect them because the will redirect the agression onto you. My mistake. I just hope this class helps.


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Yikes. This read like a horror novel. This is a very odd situation indeed. Is there any way you can hash out the problem with your neighbors? I think I would try a civil way then I would take a less civil approach. Maybe try to not go by the house at all. This is really a odd situation. Sorry I can't be of any more help.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

redirected aggression is difficult to train out or correct and it often winds up being a management case
would playing music work to drown out the sound from next door?
also get that fence up asap


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's punishable (redirected aggression) but it takes expert help from people that know how. This isn't a question you find answers for on the forum. Find a really good sport trainer.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

A good trainer can most likely help. I agree that there is probably something up in that house. Our dogs can hear much better than we can. Sometimes Raina will go on alert and I look around and hear or see nothing but she is up and alert with ears up and tail up like she knows something is happening somewhere. Keep staying outside with your dog as you never know what might get thrown over the fence it sounds like, but then I never leave my dog out side alone. Too many factors I can't control. I think the surveillance camera on their side of the house is a good idea. In the meanwhile, train, and train more. Redirected aggression can get really dangerous if not handled correctly by a good knowledgeable trainer. As well, get that fence up as soon as possible.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Good that you have found the reactive class. You are right as well, it is tough finding the right one.

The redirected aggression can be trained. Is difficult for the owner to repress their emotions during this. Been there with Woolf, had a few 'come to jesus meetings' with him, under the guidance of the trainer. I can show off my battle scars now.

For the neighbors, maybe a chat with the local police, just to get an idea of some direction to go for or the next logical step to take. If nothing else, there will be the start of a paper trail.


----------

